# Tree Fairy



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

For those of you not tired of my fairies yet, here is my latest based on Fiona McDonald's "Tree Fairy" from "Knitted Fairies to cherish and Charm":


----------



## BrandySears (Feb 4, 2013)

I got my book but have a few commissions to finish before I can start. Love this. What did you use for the hair? Looks like feathers.


----------



## JodiLynn60 (Jul 19, 2011)

Oh Wow!!! Jeannie, 

I LOVE her, and her hair is marvelous. 
Thanks for sharing each fairy, 

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

She is wonderfully enchanting.


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

BrandySears said:


> I got my book but have a few commissions to finish before I can start. Love this. What did you use for the hair? Looks like feathers.


You guessed it! It's a length of feather boa.


----------



## BrandySears (Feb 4, 2013)

Awesome! Looks so ethereal.


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

JodiLynn60 said:



> Oh Wow!!! Jeannie,
> 
> I LOVE her, and her hair is marvelous.
> Thanks for sharing each fairy,
> ...


Thanks Jodi!
Check out this group on Ravelry: http://www.ravelry.com/groups/inspired-by-jan-messent

The woman who moderates it is in the "Traveling Dolls" project with me.


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank you, I love that word "ethereal".


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

I love her.


----------



## paula953 (Jul 9, 2012)

Love her she is lovely I have that book as well and made a fairy for a friend they are all beautiful You did a great job. :-D


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

paula953 said:


> Love her she is lovely I have that book as well and made a fairy for a friend they are all beautiful You did a great job. :-D


Thank you! I've been having a grand time with them


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

I love her too! Just ordered the book from Amazon....what a fun way to use up small leftovers! 
I'm excited to get started!
She is wonderful!


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

I love seeing your fairies and this one is not exception - she's great!


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

Watch out - now all my friends give me their leftovers, especially if they think it looks like "fairy yarn".


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

lawrencji said:


> Watch out - now all my friends give me their leftovers, especially if they think it looks like "fairy yarn".


Lol....sounds good to me!


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

Jill2 said:


> lawrencji said:
> 
> 
> > Watch out - now all my friends give me their leftovers, especially if they think it looks like "fairy yarn".
> ...


Can't wait to see what you make, please post pictures - when you get to it.


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

lawrencji said:


> Jill2 said:
> 
> 
> > lawrencji said:
> ...


I would love to, although I can't imagine they will be anything like yours....yours are the *best*!!!


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Absolutely love it!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I could never tire of looking at your beautiful fairies. Love them, keep them coming. I don't always respond to everything I look at because it would take all day but love to see everything


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

I love your fairies generally, but there faces are the most amazing part - each one has a personality.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Love your work!


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

You fairies are soooo beautiful. Wish I had the talent to create such beauty. Well done.


----------



## ninie (Jan 29, 2013)

Adorable! I use to make cloth dolls but never thought of knitting some. I will look into it, you have inspired me. Beautiful work!


----------



## patriciaw (Dec 8, 2012)

Its the first time I have seen these fairies and love them so creative.


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

ninie said:


> Adorable! I use to make cloth dolls but never thought of knitting some. I will look into it, you have inspired me. Beautiful work!


Why, thank you! This is one of my fondest wishes - to inspire creativity.


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

Jumbleburt, he-he, they really kind of do, don't they. I've tried making 2 of the same doll, and whereas they definitely looked like sisters, they were not identical.


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

Katsch said:


> I could never tire of looking at your beautiful fairies. Love them, keep them coming. I don't always respond to everything I look at because it would take all day but love to see everything


Thank you so very much. I know what you mean about responding, I do that a lot too - look and admire.


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

patriciaw said:


> Its the first time I have seen these fairies and love them so creative.


Thank you Patricia.


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> She is wonderfully enchanting.


Thank you.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Your fairies are always so beautiful and a pleasure to see. The eyes fascinate me. I remember you mentioned you needle felt them. That in itself is an art form.


----------



## birsss (Aug 16, 2011)

Your fairies are truly a work of art, The faces are just amazing. Such talent!!


----------



## lovewrens (Jul 16, 2012)

Another stunner! I love to see them too.


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

So sweet. I love her face.


----------



## mimimia (Dec 9, 2012)

So pretty. I have the book but have never made any yet.


----------



## nsldy (Oct 9, 2012)

I have just started with this book. Am having some difficulity with the eyes. Did you paint them on felt as was suggested.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

She is so cute, nice work!


----------



## Rayona Hobbs (Apr 10, 2011)

She's wonderful!
Thank you for sharing her.


----------



## anouk (Oct 31, 2012)

Just amazing!!!!!!


----------



## anouk (Oct 31, 2012)

Just amazing!!!!!!


----------



## Princessofquitealot (Oct 26, 2011)

Well done!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

All I can say is wow. You continually amaze me with your craft and inspire me to try this myself. I have been collecting bits and pieces of "fairy yarn" since seeing your wonderful creations. I like yours even better than the original. I will never tire of seeing these lovely sprites.


----------



## Tomasina (Feb 2, 2011)

lawrencji said:


> For those of you not tired of my fairies yet, here is my latest based on Fiona McDonald's "Tree Fairy" from "Knitted Fairies to cherish and Charm":


She's darling.


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

lawrencji, how in the world to you make their faces SO beautiful and expressive???


----------



## Mimi Cindy (Aug 10, 2011)

I will never get tired of seeing your work! She is amazing!


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

Very sweet. I love her hair!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

This is amazing! So interesting to look at! Lovely work.


----------



## Margeeh348 (Jan 10, 2013)

Love it! Had to order book for myself. Wil make great Christmas gifts for friends


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Check out her cute puckered lips, ready to kiss her fairy prince... Love her


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh I love her.... so into fairies!


----------



## Judyknits (Nov 26, 2011)

I have the book but have not knitted any faries yet, Yours are so great. I love the hair and the pants.


----------



## carol12 (Apr 25, 2011)

Very nice what is the name of the book?


----------



## mtopar (Oct 23, 2011)

Very adorable!! Awesome job!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

She is amazing! I will never get tired of looking at your fairies..... every time I look at a new one, I think "THIS one is my favorite"... so I have a NEW favorite all the time.

Of course, my husband's favorite is the Rasta Fairy!

Wonderful job... as always. You sure are clever... figuring how to add all the wonderful little touches to your creations.

BRAVO!


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

OOOOOH!!!!!!!!!!!!! I WANT HER!!!!!!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Darling!!


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

She's fantastic, beautifully done. What a treasure.


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

You are the Master!


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

ADORABLE!!! Love her!!!


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Thats it I am going to get the book!!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

nsldy said:


> I have just started with this book. Am having some difficulity with the eyes. Did you paint them on felt as was suggested.


I needle felt the facial features, which is a whole different type of fiber arts. Try painting your "base felt" with gesso or clear/white acrylic paint. Then when it dries go back and paint them. This will make a smoother surface that is much easier to paint on.


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Love your fairies - don't know that I'd have the patience to do one though...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

PearlofGreatPrice said:


> lawrencji, how in the world to you make their faces SO beautiful and expressive???


They are needle felted.


----------



## needlelark (Apr 14, 2011)

LOVE your fairies! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

NRoberts said:


> I just put the book in my shopping cart on Amazon. I am so in love with your fairies. Each time you post a picture of what you have done it is absolutely delightful and a work of art.
> 
> Since joining this forum I can't knit fast enough. Such inspiration.


I know what you mean! I have a couple of Dees shawls and I want to knit Pat's bunny and, and, and . . . . . . I can't seem to escape the fairies!


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

NRoberts said:


> I just put the book in my shopping cart on Amazon. I am so in love with your fairies. Each time you post a picture of what you have done it is absolutely delightful and a work of art.
> 
> Since joining this forum I can't knit fast enough. Such inspiration.


YES!


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

farmgirl said:


> Very sweet. I love her hair!


I love the hair too. Wish I could take credit, but it's straight out of Fiona's book - she's such a creative inspiration!


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

carol12 said:


> Very nice what is the name of the book?


"Knitted Fairies to Cherish and Charm" by Fiona McDonald.


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> She is amazing! I will never get tired of looking at your fairies..... every time I look at a new one, I think "THIS one is my favorite"... so I have a NEW favorite all the time.
> 
> Of course, my husband's favorite is the Rasta Fairy!
> 
> ...


Thanks Amy. My favorite tends to be the one I just finished too, ha-ha.
An as for your husband, I'm finding that a typical reaction, most guys like the Rasta best. Maybe because he's so laid back


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

lawrencji said:


> PearlofGreatPrice said:
> 
> 
> > lawrencji, how in the world to you make their faces SO beautiful and expressive???
> ...


You are a true artisan who's found at least one of her nitches. Just look at how you've inspired so many with your "touch."


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

Who could ever tire of them. They are so beautiful. I love the one you made for me. It was a perfect purchase. The kind I will never regret.


----------



## nsldy (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks, I have done some needle felting and may try to hone the skill. I did embroider my first eyes but wasn't really happy with the results.


----------



## JoyL (Mar 19, 2011)

Your fairies are so delightful! I love to see them


----------



## brinawitch (Aug 16, 2011)

this is a very cool idea for left over yarn. i know quite a few girls who would seriously love to have a fairy. just ordered the book cant wait to make one!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

She's beautiful! What a great job you did with her. She has such a wistful expression on her face.


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

How could anyone ever get tired of your wonderful fairies? I adore each & every one!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

She is adorable! I love her green hair!


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Fantastic! I Love her!!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Lawrencji-Well she IS charming. You did a beautiful job. Denise


----------



## tulipano (Oct 15, 2011)

You have inspired me. So beautiful. I too have ordered the book. Now I know what my granddaughter will be getting for her birthday later this year, that's if I can make one nearly as well as you.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

So pretty.


----------



## Mariola (Jun 28, 2011)

fantastic


----------



## MKjane (May 20, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Aw! She is adorable! You must have a lot of patience to deal with all that small detail.


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

She's lovely and has a lovely face - those eyes are great


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

Delightful!


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

now thats the only being i'd ever want to make/knit= how do make knit those tiny arms? how tall is she?


----------



## Linda6594 (Mar 14, 2012)

You do such a beautiful job on them. You make them come alive


----------



## Brenknitty (Sep 17, 2011)

I love them! Don't stop posting


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Wonderful job!


----------



## jacqsierae (Feb 23, 2013)

O this is sooooo cute! Thanks for sharing


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

your varies are beautiful. please keep posting them!


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

barbbfly said:


> now thats the only being i'd ever want to make/knit= how do make knit those tiny arms? how tall is she?


Thank you.
My fairies range between 12-16" and to be honest, I haven't measured this one, I'm guessing 14/15".
I knit them in the round on 4" harmony dpn's. Although the patterns are written for flat knitting and then seaming them up, I prefer to knit them in the round, so I've made some adjustments.


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your kindness and encouragement.
Several of you have mentioned that you have, or have ordered Fiona's book. I thought you might be interested to know that there is a fairy KAL going on at Fiona McDonald's Group on Ravelry: http://www.ravelry.com/groups/fiona-mcdonald-fans
We're all so busy that we're giving ourselves Feb and March; feel free to come join us. Don't worry about coming late to the party, several have not started yet and we'll stay with you to the end.
There are lots of good tips and one of our talented moderators had made several "how to" video clips.


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

NEVER tired of seeing your fairies! They are lovely! :thumbup:


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

i am in love with pretty fariy.she is lovely.u did a wonderful job.u are a talent.


----------



## rdejam (Jul 30, 2012)

Wow! She is amazing! I wish I had your talent!


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Absolutely adorable!


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

I love your fairies. Your work is so pretty.


----------



## trolleystation (Jun 22, 2011)

Your dolls have such beautiful expressive eyes.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Your work is just beautiful! I love your Tree Fairy!


----------



## carol12 (Apr 25, 2011)

Could someone tell me the name of the book?


----------



## knittinginma (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh, she is lovely! oOu do such wonderful work. What did you use for her hair. You do such great work! Do you sell them?


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

carol12 said:


> Could someone tell me the name of the book?


"Knitted Fairies to Cherish & Charm" by Fiona McDonald


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

knittinginma said:


> Oh, she is lovely! oOu do such wonderful work. What did you use for her hair. You do such great work! Do you sell them?


Thank you. Her hair is part of a feather boa.
Yes I do sell them, but I don't have website or an Etsy store or anything - yet. So far they've just been on commission.


----------



## carol12 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for getting back to me so fast,your fairy is so sweet!


----------



## carol12 (Apr 25, 2011)

I don't know if you can see them but my box of fairy card are sitting next to my tulips.


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

Incredible! you do a beautiful job on the face. Keep the pics coming, never get tired of fairies or wonderful creative knitting.


----------



## pattio (Oct 19, 2012)

I love seeing your fairies and never tire of them. Thanks for sharing them with us. Pat


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

I just love your fairies :-D :thumbup:


----------



## knit-avl (Jan 16, 2013)

These are SO you! Just wonderful to see you posting them on here. (Trysh)


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

knit-avl said:


> These are SO you! Just wonderful to see you posting them on here. (Trysh)




((hugs))


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## SasZKnitter (Feb 9, 2011)

Her face is so realistic! I love her and love your work... Absolutely splendid!!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

So lovely...


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank you, thank you.


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

How have you done the face on you fairy its really pretty


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

riggy said:


> How have you done the face on you fairy its really pretty


Thank you. I needle felt the facial features on my fairies.


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

lawrencji said:


> riggy said:
> 
> 
> > How have you done the face on you fairy its really pretty
> ...


Wow you are really talented - the eyes are great


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

She is beautiful!


----------



## Williesied (Nov 7, 2012)

Love this piggies gypsy cream. Got a pattern for it?


----------



## LaylaB45 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

